
In-browser FLV decoding via Fragmented MP4 - arthur2e5
https://github.com/nareix/mama-hd
======
arthur2e5
The README is written in Chinese so here are a few points from this project's
README:

# Rationale

Using Flash to watch videos on Macbooks generates a lot of heat. Many Chinese
video websites have near-zero support for HTML5 videos on PC/Mac browsers. The
old method of using <video> and streaming from the mobile version sites can't
get you 1080p videos.

# Rough Implementation

This project plays FLVs in browsers by slicing them into fragmented MP4 (fmp4)
files. A set of Stream operations are defined in mediaSource.js, which in turn
depends on ./flvdemux.js for demuxing the FLV and mux.js (from videojs) for
various other functions. Uint8Array is used for speed.

The rest of the project consists mostly of UI (keyboard only), file-sneaking
functions for video sites and things like flash blockers.

# Performance

20~40ms transcoding time for a 10s video segment on i5 2.9G.

# Availability

Available as Chrome extension "hoihfdmeofbkbbjpieicemdhmjgfdihm".

